# Question about Female Hog Behavior



## Pinecrawler (Jul 11, 2017)

I've got a mature sow, two female shoats, and a young boar staying on my property. I've been feeding them at two bait sites nightly for weeks in preparation for hunting them, but I decided to wait because the sow is pregnant and I want more pigs to hunt in the future. That said, these hogs are the remainder of about forty that were hunted at night, ran with dogs, and trapped on my property and the neighboring properties. I backed off of them and let my neighbors continue to hunt them and this is the remainder that have stayed on my property due to the low hunting pressure for the last couple months.

My question is: The sow and two female shoats have dropped off the map in the last couple days. Would they be laying up with the new litter if the sow gave birth? The boar is still coming out every night, but the females have disappeared.

Of course, someone else could have shot or trapped them, but I have not heard anything from my neighbors. I appreciate any advice you can give. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drawedback (Jul 11, 2017)

Hogs are extermely smart animals, and the ones that have been hunted and dogged are extremely cagey. Could be somebody shot at one, or they got spooked from something else. Its possible the big sow could've dropped her litter, but that really wouldn't explain the dissapearance of the shoats. Usually a sow will leave the rest of the sounder to give birth.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 11, 2017)

Careful what you wish for. Kill em now, There are plenty more for future hunts. No way they have been eradicated by men with rifles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 11, 2017)

They do make a den like and they lay around while the pigs feed. About a week plus.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 14, 2017)

Kill all of them if you can because they will eat all of your acorns and persimmons before the deer can get them.

gt40


----------

